# شرح تكرير البترول بالصوت والصورة



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (11 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

انا مهندس فلزات
و لكن حبيت نقل موضوع مهم جدا لكل مهندسي التكرير والهندسة الكيميائية وهو برنامج ال HYSYS

ولا يخفى على أحد البرنامج وأهميته ، ولكن شروحاته للأسف غير منتشرة وخاصة بالعربي.

وعشان كدة أنا قلت عن الموضوع أنه حصري، لأنه بالفعل أول شرح للتعامل مع الخام (crude oil) باللغة العربية.

الفيديوهات من عملي الخاص و بالعربي، وبالعربي أوي. 

الموضوع بصراحة مش حصري على المنتدي ولكن حصري في مدونتي الخاصة التي بها الموضوع بروابطه، فأرجو من الجميع المشاركة وأخباري بآرائهم في هذا العمل.

وارجو لمن له اي تعليق او نصيحة فلا يبخل بها عليّ.



وللدخول على مواضيع ال HYSYS مباشرة ​

HYSYS​


وهناك مثال آخر عن معالجة الغازات في نفس القسم بالمدونة.​


وفي النهاية أرجوا أن يستفيد الجميع، ولا تنسوتي من صالح دعائكم.


see attached link​


http://de7ayaty.blogspot.com/search/label/HYSYS​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (11 أكتوبر 2009)

والله أكثر من رائع 

ولكن لدي تساؤل ما فائدة هذا البرنامج بالنسبة لمهندسي فلزات 

ولك جزيل الشكر 

ومشكور علي الهدية الرائعة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخ اكرم انا قلت انا مهندس فلزات
و لكن هذا البرنامج هدية لاخواننا مهندسى التكرير
و رب حامل علم لمن هو اعلم منه
و الله الموفق


----------



## adel2010 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خير الناس من نفع الناس
سائلين الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم لما يرضاه لكم من خير
عادل


----------



## هشام رافت عبدالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

_جزاكم الله خيرا_


----------



## غربة وشجن (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يقدرنا على رد جميلك - مشكووووووووووور


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## hhhkhalil (23 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## waleed faied (23 يناير 2010)

اولا اشكرك اخى الكريم على البرنامج الرائع 
ثانيا احب التنويه الى ان العمليات الميتالورجيه المختلفه قد تتعرض الى عمليات مشابهه Weight plans و heat plans .........الخ


----------



## waleed faied (23 يناير 2010)

اولا اشكرك اخى الكريم على البرنامج الرائع 
ثانيا احب التنويه الى ان العمليات الميتالورجيه المختلفه قد تتعرض الى عمليات مشابهه Weight plans و heat plans .........الخ​


----------



## jabbar_k74 (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا.....


----------



## الشهيب (20 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل .........على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## محمد الترهوني (21 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما واجرا


----------



## عبدالله مطاوع (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## neo007 (22 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل 


يعطيك العافية


----------



## jassim78 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يابطل


----------

